# Guitar television Network



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

Okay,,we have golf t.v.,, we have cooking tv,we have home shopping tv,we have a hand full of automotive channels, So why not Guitar T.V.? I think this would go over with flying colours ! It doesn't have to be a network,it could be a weekly show on Much more music or whatever. You would have a different musician every episode,the show would have a lesson segment,a how to mod your axe segment,new product segments,and a segment on vintage guitars,how to refinish segments ,, I could go on and on !! So what do you guys think about this idea ?? Lets hear some input on this guys !!,,,Lenny.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I would love that!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have some old broadcasting equipment for NTSC, but I doubt I could ever get a broadcasting liecense when there are more deserving things out there like, well lets not mention any network names, but you get the idea.............


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...hmmm...might be a limited market. what i WOULD like to see is a channel devoted entirely to live performances of all types of music, everything from chamber music to hip hop, jazz to bluegrass.

-dh


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*tv channel*

Limited market ??? What ??I dont think so!!! this puppy would go like ninety !and as far as a live concert thing, well thats a super idea !! but thats like apples and oranges with this idea . People would like to see the technical aspect of the music industry.and this channel or program would give them insight.I did an online survey about this and the numbers were astounding !. I would be more than happy to prepare a proposal for Much More Music,I'm sure alot of Artists out there would be more than willing to host or appear on a program. And guitar makers could (not that they need the advertising) highlight thier new products. Just an idea i had rolling around for a while. Lenny.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll tell you what, if you make a GuitarTV, I'll watch it.:rockon:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yet another distraction from playing. Play god damn you, play............


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Gtv*

I 'd like to see this one work .But......Shit happens,,ya never know !


----------

